# Some of My Goaties



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Just learning how to upload from Photobucket and testing this out. Also, would like to know what you think of my girls


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 29, 2011)

Love those blue eyes!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

How do you upload pics from Photobucket on here? I can only do it on the Documents and have always wondered how you do it from Photobucket? :whatgoat: :whatgoat: :whatgoat:


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)




----------



## bmcgee1944 (Oct 21, 2011)

Precious!! I want to goat-nap them!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Good job ! Pretty girls you have too!


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks everyone! They werent all that interested in posing, but they WERE interested in the camera! (Come on mom, a little nibble off the south side corner wont hurt it any!) Tshshsh! Silly goaties!

Lost Prairie,and anyone trying to post pics -- Go to the Board Index and scroll down and click on "Photogenic" There is a thread (6th down on the list) called Posting Photos. In that thread are instructions for uplaoding directly from Photobucket. It's easy! Yay!


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

Awee they are soo adorable! I <33 those blue eyes, they are just so mezmerizing! :drool:


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Awwww :-D


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

So lovable!  Very pretty and cute and friendly. Love the nose shot. :slapfloor: 
I have to be far away to get anything other from a nose picture of my Nashoba. :laugh:


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks Willow, Linz, and VinceKFarm! I couldn't resist including the nose shot -- I think 3 out of every 4 pics of Deva turn out to be close-ups of her nose :laugh: Curious little goatie!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very pretty ......thanks for sharing....... :thumb:


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you Pam!


----------

